# Meguiar's Whole Car Air Re-Fresher - A review



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Almost a month ago I purchased a pre-owned 2015 Chevy Silverado LT. The truck is in great shape with low mileage that had previously been a lease.

Well it appears the leasee was likely a smoker as despite the dealership’s efforts to clean the cab, a noticeable cigarette smell continued to linger. Being sensitive to the smell of cigarettes, I really wanted that smell gone.

To try and neutralize the odor, I initially sprayed the cab with Fabreeze. This worked for a couple of days but then the smell began to come back likely through the vents where the Fabreeze could not get to. I did not want to have to spray the truck every couple of days so looked for other options. This was when I came across Meguiar's Whole Car Air Re-Fresher. 










This is a 2oz can with which you “fog bomb” the cab. At less than $7 vs a professional detailing, I figured it was worth a shot.

The product comes in a host of scents, Citrus Grove, New Car Scent, Sparkling Berry, Spiced Wood, Spring Blossom Scent and Sweet Summer Breeze. As the other scents did not appeal to me, I opted for New Car.

For the record while it does have a pleasant scent (IMO), it in no way smells like a "new car". Let us be honest, if it did it would be fastest selling product on the market.

Using this product is very simple and takes less than 30 minutes (not including cleaning).

Before using the product, thoroughly vacuum the cab, clean the upholstery and remove any source of unwanted odor. Be sure to park the vehicle in a shaded area.

1. Close the windows completely.

2. Start the vehicle, set the fan set on high and the cold air (not AC) to “circulate”.

3. With the nozzle facing away from you activate the locking trigger.

4. Immediately place the can on the floor in the center of the vehicle.

5. Leave the vehicle undisturbed for 15 minutes after which the can will be empty.

6. Open all the doors, shut off the vehicle and let it air out for 10-15 minutes.

For a day or two the scent will be noticeable and may be strong to some people. The scent will dissipate in about 3 to 5 days.

It has now been over two weeks and still my truck no longer has the disgusting cigarette smell. Before anyone argues that I just became accustom to it, I have had other people sit in the cab and they have all said they do not smell any odors at all.

What makes this product so effective it that unlike topical odor neutralizers which only reach physically accessible areas, this product gets into every nook and cranny of the cab including the ventilation system where topical products cannot get to.

In my opinion, the less than $7 sure beats the $100 - $200 a professional detailer would charge.

_This review is an honest opinion of a product I actually use on my own vehicle. I am in no way, shape or form compensated for it by any person or company. I post reviews for the sole benefit of anyone it may help._


----------



## Wormy (Aug 25, 2014)

Awesome. Glad it worked for you. Seems like a good product


----------



## bolek (Oct 17, 2017)

I have used the exact same product before in my car. It wasn't to hide cigarette smell, but for a general refreshing. It worked great - wouldn't hesitate to use it again. It was indeed quite potent for the first few days, but fine after that.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

I use a LOT of the Meguairs products for my car and my wife's car. Neither of us smoke so that is not an issue for our cars. I use the product in the pic to treat all the vinyl inside my Jeep and even outside on the rock panels, door handles, roof rack mounts. It keeps the inside of my Jeep not only shiny, but leaves that "new car" fragrance. JMO


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

When I bought the product, I did not really have high expectations as there are so many odor neutralizing products out there that charge an arm and a leg and claim to do the same thing as Mequiars.

I was pleasantly surprised it actually worked.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm thinking that the secret to this , was the Fogging process and the running of the vehicle on recirculate for the time suggested.

So If a person was to saturate the air with Febreeze, and run their vehicle the same time as the Meguire's suggested, I suspect the outcome will be the same.

stupid spell check says that I have mis-spelled both Febreeze, and Meguire's, .


ED


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

de-nagorg said:


> I'm thinking that the secret to this , was the Fogging process and the running of the vehicle on recirculate for the time suggested.
> 
> So If a person was to saturate the air with Febreeze, and run their vehicle the same time as the Meguire's suggested, I suspect the outcome will be the same.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah..., blame spell check...:wink2:

You may be right but I have to admit I like the scent in the Mequiars more than the Fabreeze.


----------

